# Attn: HellHound, Ranger Wickett, Morrus, et al



## Michael Morris (Jan 4, 2004)

Art of Magic Beta 1.0 draft is now complete.  I'm PM'ing you all directions to the file for downloading.  Enjoy.


----------

